# NHlawn lawn journal



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)

First house. First lawn care experience. I've been golfing for 20 years or so and definitely have had an appreciation for well manicured courses. We bought our first house in February of 2022. There were no plans to do anything outside because the inside needed to be gutted, new electrical, plumbing, roof etc.

We started with some minor plans but once I got going I became a little obsessed with the lawn. Below are some pictures of the front. The back will be next year so I will updated this as that gets started.

The front was mainly poison ivy, thorns and vines. The house want lived in for over a year. We started cutting everything by hand with sawzalls and brush cutters and renting some push billy goat contraption. After multiple days and some progress we ended up having an excavator gentleman come and clear it out. I didn't know anything about lawn care so.. I didn't spray anything or really level things. I probably didn't use close to enough seed.. was seeded with black beauty ultra. We had TONSSSS of roots, poison ivy coming through. I tried to seed some bare spots over the summer.. thst didn't work very well. I got hit with Pythium from watering so much during the summer. Finally over seeded august 14th.

I scalped, scarified, rented an aerator. Overseeded with custom mix from twin city seeds (mazama 20% and tarnation/raindance tttf 80%).

Before seeding I applied PGR about five days prior.

Sept 9th I applied 3lb/ksqft of 5 iron PRG mix from I wanted to introduce more PRG and fill in some spots.

I have some Pangea coming and superturf II. I'm going to seed some bare areas around the driveway (I know it's getting late but we will try)


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)




----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)

9-14-22

Seeded top of my driveway. It's pretty compacted, rocky, sandy. I leveled it the best I could without a leveling rake/tool. Put down Pangea PRG and Snapback TTTF, 50/50. Gently covered with peat moss. Put down starter liquid feet from Greene county. I was spraying mefenoxam for the rest of the yard to I sprayed the seeded section too.


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)

Had some issues with washout but starting today noticed some germination.


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)




----------

